# Bad Day Fishing ...



## Rowdy Bandit (Mar 22, 2016)

Late start, but lines in by sunrise 60, shrimp on slip sinker no takers, 75 by noon just horrible


Sanibel Causeway


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

Nice setting. My sister and her family have been down there for a few days. Better luck tomorrow.


----------



## Northernfisher (Jul 29, 2010)

UnknwnBanditRowdyTucoRojo said:


> Late start, but lines in by sunrise 60, shrimp on slip sinker no takers, 75 by noon just horrible
> 
> 
> Sanibel Causeway


It is time to get you feet wet chasing them. Just shuffle your feet for the rays.


----------



## SUPERCHILL CHAD (Jan 25, 2017)

SUPERCHILL CHAD will be down there next month!


----------



## Rowdy Bandit (Mar 22, 2016)

SUPERCHILL CHAD said:


> SUPERCHILL CHAD will be down there next month!


Good choice.

This







or this.


----------



## Rowdy Bandit (Mar 22, 2016)

Northernfisher said:


> It is time to get you feet wet chasing them. Just shuffle your feet for the rays.


Did that all morning, only in footwear you can get around in over beds full of oyster shells.

Also, had dolphins playing no more than 20 ft away at one point while out abt 25 yds from shore. Didn't chase them though.


----------



## Rowdy Bandit (Mar 22, 2016)

Tuesday, sunrise to noon shrimp on smaller slip sinkers.

Intercoastal waterway







No takers again. No one else was catching anything that morning either. I didn't care. Otherwise it would be called catching.


----------



## Northernfisher (Jul 29, 2010)

UnknwnBanditRowdyTucoRojo said:


> Tuesday, sunrise to noon shrimp on smaller slip sinkers.
> 
> Intercoastal waterway
> View attachment 249277​
> No takers again. No one else was catching anything that morning either. I didn't care. Otherwise it would be called catching.


I have friends that are down there and fished today. They both had an inshore slams and a flounder. ( snook, redfish, and sea trout). The kings are just getting there. (Hard to get them off the beach).


----------



## Rowdy Bandit (Mar 22, 2016)

Northernfisher said:


> I have friends that are down there and fished today. They both had an inshore slams and a flounder. ( snook, redfish, and sea trout). The kings are just getting there. (Hard to get them off the beach).


Nice. I was on Big Hickory Island.

Where were they fishing? What were they using?


----------



## Northernfisher (Jul 29, 2010)

UnknwnBanditRowdyTucoRojo said:


> Nice. I was on Big Hickory Island.
> 
> Where were they fishing? What were they using?


St. Joseph sound - live bait (Green back, threadfins, pin fish, or shrimp - I did not ask).

They were also fishing with my favorite fishing guide.

They put two snook in the box so you know they were nice and at least a couple for red in the 30 inch plus range. Man I wish I was with them!!

You can try the jetties for flounder.

If you are still there - get closer to those trees.


----------

